# Tire Chains



## Johnny Canuck (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi Folks.
Thinking getting tire chains. Who sells them. For an, ST327P. Do they really help with traction?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Absolutely


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

But do you need them? If it's flat, No; if you have a decent inclined hill, then Yes. If you've been having problems then you know whether you need them or not. But they do go Bump Bump Bump, not bad on snow but definitely on the cleared asphalt.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I used this chain-finder app on the Peerless website: link.

I believe the Ariens-branded chains are actually Peerless.

then shop around for the cheapest price.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If you are on flat or near flat surfaces you should not need chains. If you keep spinning your wheels try lowering.your ground speed. 25 years of snow removal and have never needed them on any walk behind blower. Not even EOD if you get to it before it freezes hard. Something else... You can look at different driveways and you can tell who has chains on their blower. White scratch marks everywhere.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Check princess auto.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Princess Auto sell 4 link chains. I bought two sets on sale at a great price and used the second set to convert the first to 2 link chains. They made a big difference to my 10/32 Craftsman. It has the smaller turf saver tires. Walmart in the U.S. used to sell them if you are close to the border. They are very expensive in Canada.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

I didn't understand why people put chains on snowblower tires until I looked more closely. Some brands put turf tires on their blowers. That doesn't give much traction in snow, if any. In that case, chains certainly help.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Never used chains. Your ST327P is a heavy blower and unless you're playing a lot on the back 40, chains are probably not necessary.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*yes you will get better traction and enjoy them*



Johnny Canuck said:


> Hi Folks.
> Thinking getting tire chains. Who sells them. For an, ST327P. Do they really help with traction?



No matter what people say, you need them when you have a lot of snow even without any incline. It means you get the job done easier with less manhandling og pushing. Go get them!


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

I use chains because I grew up using chains on all my father’s and grandfather’s equipment. It makes a difference because not every storm will be light fluffy snow and easy to handle. I prefer preparing to a reasonable level for the worst of situations.

If you have turf tires, then 4 link chains will give you a bumpy ride and 2 link chains will be a bit smother. 

If you have snow hog or x track tires then 4 link is acceptable but you must make sure the chain is large enough to protrude past the lug design of either tire. 2 link again is smoother but more expensive. 

Also consider using tire chain tensioners or adjusters so you can use a lower tire psi and keep the chains in place under heavy use. 

There are other options including v-bar but those will cause more damage on the long run. 

https://www.tirechain.com/16x6.50x8.htm


----------

